# Is this a real Species?



## kinison (Jul 1, 2010)

Is this a real picture? A red Leucomelas?? I cant seem to find anything to support it however I am not a species expert. I would be interested in your opinion.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

No, I am almost positive that was photoshopped by someone.
Bryan


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

No. It's a photoshopped picture I've seen around. I've seen that picture in every color and even an alternating color .gif.
However, not sure where they're legal, but:
http://exotic-frogs.com/Pictures/Ad...Content/FROGZ/Images/FROG1/main/mnalehm04.jpg
lehmanni


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

That came from a thread entitled "Dream Frogs" if I am correct. It was photoshopped with a variety of colors. If you read the thread you are left with an understanding that if the person who posted it could have any frog he dreamt up, this would be it. So it is a waste of time to look for, as it does not exist.


----------



## porkfish66 (Oct 30, 2010)

I'd like to trade for some of these if anyone has any available. I'll take the purple morph if no one has red. Heres an adult of the froglets I have for trade:












I should let anyone interested know that I suspect my frogs may be a hybrid, the breeder I got them from seemed kinda shaky.


----------



## kinison (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah I had my doubts but I had to ask. Looks good in red though


----------



## kinison (Jul 1, 2010)

porkfish66 said:


> I'd like to trade for some of these if anyone has any available. I'll take the purple morph if no one has red. Heres an adult of the froglets I have for trade:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR IN LUCK! I HAVE 1 MORE PURPLE! Will your Dendrobatosourous Gator feast on a regular fruit fly diet?


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

kinison said:


> YOUR IN LUCK! I HAVE 1 MORE PURPLE! Will your Dendrobatosourous Gator feast on a regular fruit fly diet?



No, it looks like that thing can chow down on adult crickets, no problem.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

the red leuc was actually from a pic of one that continuously alternated colors in a dream frog thread haha I think Matt (Melas) posted it but I could be wrong....


----------



## porkfish66 (Oct 30, 2010)

botanyboy03 said:


> No, it looks like that thing can chow down on adult crickets, no problem.


Crickets? that's a good idea, my crazy neighbor lady is running out of cats.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Matt (Melas) has this exact frog in his basement frog room.

I've seen it.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> Matt (Melas) has this exact frog in his basement frog room.
> 
> I've seen it.


 On his computer, or did he actually bother to print it out?


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

porkfish66 said:


> Crickets? that's a good idea, my crazy neighbor lady is running out of cats.


If you run out of cats, I'm sure it would love to eat nosy neighbors as well.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

porkfish66 said:


> I'd like to trade for some of these if anyone has any available. I'll take the purple morph if no one has red. Heres an adult of the froglets I have for trade:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what would you feed that? Genetically engineered tiny chickens? lol


----------

